# Gravity fed : water tower



## Wintergrower_OH

looking for plans or where to buy a gravity fed water tower similar to railway water tower (small scale ) .


----------



## Marcia in MT

I saw plans for a water tower in Dripworks' catalog. I bet it's on their website. Or you could call them.


----------



## Darren

The hoops they use are similar to some of the hoops used on silos. The wood parts you can make yourelf. The water towers are also used on buildings in New York City. there's a company that builds them. Some of the hot tubs are very similar.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

The hose part or the "not sure what to call it " (pulled down part to let the water flow) is a challenge . I've seen the pic of NY water tower . Need to do a search on this one .


----------



## Big Dave

I put one up that is two 275 gallon tanks elevated four feet off the ground. The platform is at the highest peak on the ridge. The growing area is below them at 8' then another at 21' and the bottom one is 100' below the tanks. I have seen a fella take warehouse storage racks and put these tanks on them to water his corn field. Good fortune to ya.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Not sure of the quality here . But here a link to custom barrels . Custom Leisure Products Hot Tubs and Rain Barrels


----------



## Darren

"Two companies build water towers in New York â Isseks Brothers and the Rosenwach Tank Company"

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/03/nyregion/thecity/03wate.html


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

From my understanding the NYC water tower are the thing of past . Something about environmental eye sore . Whiskey barrel maker in KY seems to make the best barrel out of oak . Found a company in TX (cedar barrels ) . But they don't put as many metal rings around the custom made barrel as i would like . Still have to look into cedar hot tub mfg.
Getting one of these whiskey barrels on to a platform is going to be fun on the back . weights 150lbs .


----------



## Darren

If you read the article at the link, the two companys are doing well. NYC doesn't have a choice. They have to use the tanks.

When considering hoops you want the round ones, not the flat ones. If you look at water tanks, the hoop spacing from top to bottom is not even. There is less space between hoops at the bottom. and the spacing increases as you go toward the top of the tank. That is not as important for a shallow tank as it is for a taller tank. How much water capacity do you need?

We tank New York. http://www.rosenwachtank.com/


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Around 200 gallons . I agree on NYC doesn't have a choice . But sometime PC play a role . I could exactly find the prices for rosenwach tanks on their web page .


----------



## praieri winds

amazon had water storage tanks listed


----------



## trimpy

Here is mine... 300ish gallon IBC tote I got for 40 bucks. I went the easy route once I realized I do not have the woodworking skills to make a giant barrel


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Almost in the same boat on wood skills . Do have friends who can help . One friend for the cement base , and my car mechanic is good with the platform part . I would rather have one large barrel vs 4 normal size . But getting the barrel onto a raise platform is going to be a struggle for an answer .


----------



## o&itw

I would go with one or multiple plastic water tanks if you can. Those "barrel" type tanks you see are usually made of cypress or at least redwood, most other woods will not hold up (unless they are inside and storing alcohol)

One is talking big money when they start buying cypress.

I suspect one could almost build a concrete tank less expensively.....
Heh, they go on hills fine, but not on legs


Of course if you are wealthy and price is not an object...they are sort of rustic.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

i've heard the opposite . It both cases you need to get rid of any water in the tanks or barrel before winter . One place the article said the expand and contraction of a barrel is better with the wood than the plastic . The barrel i've seen are either cedar or oak . redwood is rare anymore .


----------

